# How to call phones, SMS using SIM card inside my laptop



## shashigokhale (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I have Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop that runs Windows Vista. It has a slot to insert GSM SIM card. I heard from my friends that it is there to let users utilize GPRS or 3G that may be activated on the cell phone connection. However instinctively I feel that I should be able to use my computer as a full featured phone that uses the cell phone connection through the SIM card. However, I could not find any clear information about how to do it. I have three questions below -
1. How to use it to connect to internet? GPRS is enabled on my cell phone connection and can access internet using my phone, but could not figure out steps to instruct computer to actually use the SIM to connect to internet.
2. How to use it to call external telephones? I am not expecting VOIP through GPRS, 3G using providers like skype that would work if question 1 is answered. I am asking about how to call using free or paid minutes as part of my cell phone connection.
3. How to use it to SMS to external telephones.

Any help is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Shashi


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

The SIM card slot is for data services only (ie internet, not calls or texts).
To use it for internet access on your laptop you also need WWAN (wireless wide area network) card supported by one of the broadband cell providers that uses GSM-GPRS-HSPDA.


----------



## shashigokhale (Apr 18, 2012)

> Orginally Posted by *pip22* The SIM card slot is for data services only (ie internet, not calls or texts).
> To use it for internet access on your laptop you also need WWAN (wireless wide area network) card supported by one of the broadband cell providers that uses GSM-GPRS-HSPDA


I think that if my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1525) has a slot to insert SIM card, it must have inbuilt WWAN card. Is this understanding incorrect?


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

shashigokhale said:


> >> The SIM card slot is for data services only (ie internet, not calls or texts).
> To use it for internet access on your laptop you also need WWAN (wireless wide area network) card supported by one of the broadband cell providers that uses GSM-GPRS-HSPDA
> 
> I think that if my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1525) has a slot to insert SIM card, it must have inbuilt WWAN card. Is this understanding incorrect?


It means that your laptop physicly unable to send a proper signal to make a call or sms, its limited to data only. That said there is nothing stopping useing something like skype or google talk while using your data.

Also worth noting, even if the card and laptop could send a proper signal, most carries will give that a special phone number that's never setup to accept calls on the carrier level because its for data only.


----------



## Donk1952 (May 7, 2012)

I use a laptop with my Orange mobile phone SIM in it.
I can browse the internet, send and recieve texts and emails, in fact everything except make or recieve phone calls.
To get it working on my Advent XP PC I had to enable something called HSPA, and find and open a program called "Connection Manager" which came with the PC


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

> this model contains a SIM card slot underneath the battery compartment. However reading data, or using Internet from SIM cards is not possible without a separate Wireless modemcard. .


Dell Inspiron 1525 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

